# 2009 Pirate Yard Haunt



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I guess I am a little late posting this since it is February but better late then never?? I love Pirates and Halloween have been doing a pirate yard a few years now and last year was my best. But I have had trouble with lighting and I am going to do it more subtle and creepy in 2010. Enjoy!










Some of the pics are daytime and some are nightime


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Ok here are some more pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks great, KY, lots of nice little details. 

Hey, if you need more props for this year, I hear IMU has a nice pirate set up you could steal, er, I mean, borrow


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I would LOVE to take I mean borrow IMUs ship but I think he might notice. (just don't tell him)


----------



## fick209

Nice job KY! Lots of great props with lots of attention to the details.


----------



## halloween71

Great pic!


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome job !


----------



## buckaneerbabe

It looks like it turned out Great Erin!!!!!


----------



## IMU

*WooHoo*

Sorry I'm late responding :googly: ... but GREAT setup and display!  

Hey now ... do I hear a mutiny brewing???  I'd be more than happy to help ya out ... but I'll have no talk of stealin' me stuff!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow... you have a great pirate set-up especially the "Cap'n at the wheel" nice job!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

well maybe it isn't stealing we can call it borrowing..


----------



## Tyler

I love your set up, so much attention to detail!


----------



## IMU

KY Halloween said:


> well maybe it isn't stealing we can call it borrowing..


Heck, if ya didn't live so far away ... I'd build ya one!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

looks great!!


----------

